# My new garmin etrex legend



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone have and maps for this set up. I just got it yesterday used and the maps are ok but i was hoping for some more detailed maps. 

Thanks


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

You need to purchase one of the Map CD's that have the detailed maps. Most likely the Metroguide East CD will be the one you want. The newest collection is called City Navigator.

http://www8.garmin.com/cartography/mapSource/MetroGuideNT.jsp


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to have a garmin legend and have 2 micro sd cards one is i believe michigan inland lakes and the other is lake stclair det river lake erie. I dont know if you plan on using it on the water but ifyou do i can sell you these real cheap, normally there over 100 dollars each they are very detailed.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Does the Legend take micro SD cards...last I saw it was 8mb of fixed internal memory--can get 12-14 counties (topo) into it max. You also need the MapSource Trip & Waypoint software CD if it does not take the cards...not sure if that ships free with the Legend, as it does with some of the higher models. If you want it for hunting you'll probably want the topo maps, for fishing.....the lake maps. You probably didn't buy that handheld for automobile navigation.

Steve


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

If you have a super fast connection, I have been told that some people may be able to download maps off of the net. That probably would be free. Just repeating what I may have heard.


----------

